# Pics from Thailand (Pic heavy)



## Choco (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got back from 3 weeks in Thailand. Enjoy the pics...

Colourful Spider






Nice Cobra





Not So Nice Cobra. I realised that Cobra's really are pretty grumpy.

























Yeah...It's funny how, no matter how comfortable you think you are around venomous snakes, there's still something a little un-nerving when a Cobra is reared up at you no more than 2ft away.





Mmm...Sounds yummy





Racers/Rat Snakes





More Cobra's










Rear Fanged Water Snake










Elephant Trunk Snake





Another Cobra










Water Monitor





Mangrove Snake (Crappy pic)





Scorpions





Cheers,
Allan

...and a few other animals

Mongoose










Lots of Tiger pics
This fella was 2yrs old




...and he was well behaved on a lead





These were about 7-14 months old. There was about 12 tigers walking freely amongst us in here that we got to play with.
Tug of war...I won




















These one's that we walked, fed and bathed were up to 7 months old




















Play time for the over 14 months old










Monkey







Elephants
















Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 23, 2011)

Monkeys are creepy.


----------



## waynej (Nov 23, 2011)

Great pics mate

Wayne


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think they like their cobras?? Haha good pics, i think i remember going to where thoes elephants are when i was six.


----------



## edstar (Nov 23, 2011)

great pics


----------



## Chelsea94 (Nov 23, 2011)

Love the pictures! Where did you see the tigers? I am travelling to Thialand next year and I will definatley have to visit!


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 23, 2011)

Good pics where abouts exactly where most of those taken love the toger shots and the first few cobra pics


----------



## Choco (Nov 23, 2011)

Cheers.



snakes123 said:


> I think they like their cobras?? Haha good pics, i think i remember going to where thoes elephants are when i was six.


The 1st elephant pis was on the island of Koh Samui.
The next 2 pics (next to a river) were at Elephant Village a few hours out of Bangkok.



pythrulz said:


> Good pics where abouts exactly where most of those taken love the toger shots and the first few cobra pics


Cobra's and all reptiles were at the Snake farm on Koh Samui




Chelsea94 said:


> Love the pictures! Where did you see the tigers? I am travelling to Thialand next year and I will definatley have to visit!



The tigers were at the Tiger Temple a few hours out of Bangkok. We did a 2 day tour which included - Day 1: the floating markets just on the outskirts of Bangkok, Kanchanaburi War Cemetary, Death Railway, Hellfire Pass, and The elephant village. Day 2: Tiger Temple breakfast with the monks and the tiger stuff in the pics from 8-11am, River Kwai Bridge, and back to Bangkok. Was fantastic.
Booked with Bangkok Day Tours. We were there during the recent floods, all the tourists were cancelling their tours out of Bangkok. We were 'smart' and actually spoke with our tour agent and the tour company for a more local knowledge on the flooding situation since everywhere was preparing for it. They said it won't even affect out tour, so we ended up being the only ones at the tiger temple and had the whole place to ourselves. Same with Hellfire Pass and Death Railway.

Here's some more pics of the 2 day tour;
*War Cemetary:*










*Death Railway:*
View from the restaurant next to Death Railway. Death railway runs alongside the mountain to the left.





Death Railway foundation from WWII





This cave was a makeshift hospital during WWII. Photo was taken from the railway.















*Hellfire Pass:*





Remnants of the railway





Looking down toward Hellfire Pass.





The middle of Hellfire Pass. This whole railway passage through the rock was dug out, carted away and built using only hand tools and some minor explosives by the WWII POW's. Couldn't imagine what it would have been like in those work cinditions.





To the end of Hellfire Pass





They worked all night with only lanterns for light.





Drill marks





Broken drill bit




*
Elephant Village:*
They seemed to actually care for them here and they were free to wander around. Might sounds a bit contradictive as they are saddled up and get ridden but they live amongst the village as opposed to being chained/caged, and they gys riding them were all singing/whistling to them.










Dinner at the floating restaurant next to River Kwai Bridge. Food was exceptional.





The bridge at night. (A bit touristy)





*DAY 2
Then the tiger temple as per pics above

River Kwai Bridge*





From the bridge into the Jungle





Lunch at the floating restaurant again





Then back to Bangkok.

Chers,
Allan


----------



## snakes123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow thoes last pics bring back memmories. I remember being scared of walking over that bridge.


----------



## dihsmaj (Nov 23, 2011)

Went to the same snake farm in Samui twice now, each different times. One of the guys jumped into the Croc enclosure and asked me if I wanted to go in and pat its tail... declined haha. Great pics!


----------



## Choco (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah would've been good to have been able to see the original bridge...but it was blown up so the modern concrete and metal one has to do I guess.

The Cobra's aren't de-fanged or milked either...which you didn't find out until after they're in your face.


----------



## mmafan555 (Dec 1, 2011)

Choco said:


> The Cobra's aren't de-fanged or milked either...which you didn't find out until after they're in your face.



Did they just tell you that or did you see it for yourself...Reason I ask is because it is very common in Asia and snake charmers almost universally de-fang the snake....May be different in the snake farms.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 24, 2012)

Macaque's filthy!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 24, 2012)

*nice photos though i have to say i really hope that first tiger isnt permanently attached to that short chain all the time, its way to short for even just a few minutes 

sorry think its actually a leopard not a tiger?
*


----------



## Choco (May 3, 2012)

Yeah the first tiger id just chained while you get down for the photo. He is the same one we then walked in the next pic.
Yes it is a Leopard. Tigers pics start below the Leopard.

Cheers,
Allan


----------

